# His face smells like mildew?



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Weirdest question ever. I just gave my guy a good bath after a day of romping at the dog park - he was stinky and his face smelled a little bit like mildew. Now, even post bath, his face STILL smells like mildew. I just now noticed it this morning and I always keep his beard and eyes clean... but gross! How do I get rid of the smell?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

loratliff said:


> Weirdest question ever. I just gave my guy a good bath after a day of romping at the dog park - he was stinky and his face smelled a little bit like mildew. Now, even post bath, his face STILL smells like mildew. I just now noticed it this morning and I always keep his beard and eyes clean... but gross! How do I get rid of the smell?


Well, the first thing I'd do is take him to the vet to make sure there isn't some medical cause.


----------

